# Skurfer attacked by shark



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

Theyre eating people everywhere


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

OMG THAT POOR MAN! Everyone should kill every shark they see.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

That's kind of funny in a cheezy family style way!


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

they's pure evil! The Eart wud be a better place widdout dem!


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

ZenDaddy said:


> That's kind of funny in a cheezy family style way!


cheezy lame.


----------



## centex99 (Sep 11, 2010)

Skurfers sure do make good bait.


----------



## davekelly (Dec 14, 2009)

I think that is a video splicing and not a real event.
Why is there poles now in the foreground?
Why is the light so much dimmer as if several hours later?
Why is the kid smiling?
Why is there no sign of any part of the skier in the sharks jaws when it surfaced?


----------



## Swampmamma (Feb 14, 2007)

davekelly said:


> I think that is a video splicing and not a real event.
> Why is there poles now in the foreground?
> Why is the light so much dimmer as if several hours later?
> Why is the kid smiling?
> Why is there no sign of any part of the skier in the sharks jaws when it surfaced?


LOL ya think?


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

what she said...



CrappieGirl said:


> LOL ya think?


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

NO NO, It's real!!!
That's the same shark at ate my pet mermaid!!!


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

davekelly said:


> I think that is a video splicing and not a real event.
> Why is there poles now in the foreground?
> Why is the light so much dimmer as if several hours later?
> Why is the kid smiling?
> Why is there no sign of any part of the skier in the sharks jaws when it surfaced?


Are you a detective for HPD?


----------

